# Brining Venison



## mudbug (Jan 8, 2005)

So we had this venison roast (about 6 pounds) that had been moldering away in the freezer, lo these many months.  I convinced Handy Husband to bring it out for our New Year's Day bash to get rid of it (I am not a big venison eater).  Here's how HH fixed it:

Soaked overnight in enough water to cover with two handfuls of kosher salt thrown in.

Next morning, rinsed and placed now-brined roast in slow cooker, added 3 ounces of whiskey, Wicker's basting sauce, a little worcestershire sauce, and about half a cup of hot Asian dipping sauce.  All in all, enough liquid to cover.  Cooked on low for 8 hours.

The meat fell off the bone.  I even ate some of it.


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2005)

Was it any good? Sometimes it tastes kind of gamey. I have soaked it in milk with good results.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah, it was kind of good, Alix.  Venison lovers would probably have been estatic.  The thing that impressed me was how tender it was - like a good pot roast.  Unlike any other venison preparation I'd had before.


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2005)

Venison is not my fave either. Give me a good hunk of cow any day.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 9, 2005)

Venison roast is very good done in a crockpot and slowed cooked. I Liket o throw veggies in with it and some lipton onion soup mix and chicken broth or beef broth. We eat alot of venison and I like to try different ways to cook it. Will have to try the brining, sounds interesting.


----------

